# 1890s to 1910 Quill Rat trap pedals



## kz1000 (Feb 1, 2012)

ON EBAY NOW    http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=110818345628


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice pedals.


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, I know you must've saw those, they were on my Rollfast upstairs.


----------

